# STILL LOW AUTO now open for business



## 805_SpookS (Aug 9, 2007)

Still Low Automotive is now open for business! Hooking you up with whatever you need to make your ride low for the boulevard, and ready to nose up to the competition. Here's some pictures of the first ride to go in and come out. Mine! :biggrin: . I'm tellin you, hit em up. They don't half ass it. They do it right the first time! 

STILL LOW AUTO
3209 Rucker Ave. 
Everett WA 98201
425-512-9354
Se Habla Espanol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Mike and Jr cool peoples


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805_SpookS_@Apr 5 2010, 10:41 AM~17101002
> *Still Low Automotive is now open for business! Hooking you up with whatever you need to make your ride low for the boulevard, and ready to nose up to the competition. Here's some pictures of the first ride to go in and come out. Mine!  :biggrin: . I'm tellin you, hit em up. They don't half ass it. They do it right the first time!
> 
> STILL LOW AUTO
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES ME AND MIKE JUST OPEN UP OUR SHOP STOP BY AND CHECK US OUT P.S THANKS TO CHAVA FROM EL RANCHO GRANDE FOR THA TACOS DE BUCHE .LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Low Auto_@Apr 5 2010, 04:52 PM~17104070
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES ME AND MIKE JUST OPEN UP OUR SHOP STOP BY AND CHECK US OUT P.S THANKS TO CHAVA FROM EL RANCHO GRANDE FOR THA TACOS DE BUCHE .LOL
> *


MYSTERY MEAT BUT WASNT THAT BAD BUT ILL STICK TO THE BASICS LOL


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

go to the shop u will get bitches like this ha ha ha .. 
































































MAYBE EVEN VIDA














































YOU GET MY POINT SO HIT IT UPP ..


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

hey tell everybody about still low .. friends cuzin nephew aunts uncle dogs cats .. ha ha this is the shop to hit up mike has been working on my ride since day one and he is doing upholstery as we speak hes done my set up to hella fiflthy and one of a kind .. iif u want basic they will do it if u want unique they will do it they are good price beats any other shop and good ass work i mean some good as shit make your woman aka your baby lookin the way u want her and movin the way u want her to ha ha ill post up some pic when i get my mc back aka my "BABY " here a few pics of my set up


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

mike did a set up in blvd 68 impala .. ad reinforced his whole frame and trailing arms ..


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

AND HERE IS JOSE OLD LINCOLN MIKE AT STILL LOW DID THIS SET UP TO ..


----------



## 805_SpookS (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for supporting the shop.


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

*WHATS UP HOMIEZ THANKS FOR ALL THA SUPORT I KNOW I FUCK UP ON THA SPELLING ON THA ADD SO MY BAD LOL BUT THA PRIZES ARE RIGHT AND LIKE I SAID STOP BY AND CHECK US OUT OR CALL US AT 425-512-93-54 OR MY SPACE US AT STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE SORRY NO FACE BOOK YET OUR ADDRESS IS 3209 RUCKER AVE EVERETT WA 98201 THANKS *


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:0 Glad to see you on your feet with a new hustle!


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIEZ WE JUST GOT OUR INVENTORY IN AND LET ME TELL YOU IS ALLOT OF HYDRAULIC SHIT HIT US UP IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING MOST LIKELY I GOT YOU FROM MOTORS TO PUMPHEADS COILS,EVERYTHING ASADA BUCHE TAMARINDO ORCHATA I GOT IT TAMALES TORTAS,BURRITOS LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: 425-512-93-54-ASK FOR BIG MIKE OR LITTLE JR LOL


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

DAMN IT EYY... i was laggin and draggin on this layitlow shit ...IM TELLIN EVERYBODY COME HERE IF YOU WANT GOOD QUALITY WORK DONE... im BLVD and PLAYBOY showed some pics of my baby that skyblue in the past now dark blue 1968 CHEVROLET IMPALA and MIKE took care of my ride like it was his own!!! more pics coming soon...we are all good people over there and BOSS MAN MIKE and JUNIOR will switch up your ride and make it lay low and look beautiful...we also do exhaust and any other mechanic shit you can think of... SO IF YOU WANNA QUIT PLAYIN on the BLVD and start CLOWNIN hit STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE UP 425-512-9354
 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

O YA and MIKE hook it up wit some tacos eyy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

for real boss that shit soundz good rite now ha ha ah .. owww owww i want asada .. ha ha ha 





> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 7 2010, 12:26 AM~17120414
> *DAMN IT EYY... i was laggin and draggin on this layitlow shit ...IM TELLIN EVERYBODY COME HERE IF YOU WANT GOOD QUALITY WORK DONE... im BLVD and PLAYBOY showed some pics of my baby that skyblue in the past now dark blue 1968 CHEVROLET IMPALA and MIKE took care of my ride like it was his own!!! more pics coming soon...we are all good people over there and BOSS MAN MIKE and JUNIOR  will switch up your ride and make it lay low and look beautiful...we also do exhaust and any other mechanic shit you can think of... SO IF YOU WANNA QUIT PLAYIN on the BLVD and start CLOWNIN hit STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE UP 425-512-9354
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Apr 7 2010, 05:06 AM~17120952
> *for real boss that shit soundz good rite now ha ha ah .. owww owww i want asada .. ha ha ha
> *


shit ima eat that 2day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIES THIS IS JR AND I HAD TO MUCH BUCHE FOR THA WEEK NOW IM REALLY SICK FUCK BUCHE AND ASADA LOL HEY IS THERE ANYONE IN THA SEATLE AREA THA STILL CRUSES ON THA WEEKENDS? IF YEAH HIT US WE WILL LIKE TO ROLL TOO WERE ON THA E.V.T AND THERES BERLY ANY FOOLS OUT HERE
THA COME OUT POLLOS LOL ANYWAYS SHOT OUT TO MY BABY MAMAS AND MY 5 KIDS AND THA HOMIES SHACKER,WHITEE J, AND MY MOTHER FUCKING CREW MI ESTILO C.C COMING TO A CAR SHOW NEAR YOU MI ESTILO C.C WHat UP SPOOKY TELL BULLY I SAID WHATS UP LOL


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Apr 6 2010, 04:49 AM~17110213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn eyy i worked there a couple a times and i aint seen no bitches like that!!! haha ... sharing is caring homie cmon now lol


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBORN91_@Apr 7 2010, 11:51 PM~17131472
> *damn eyy i worked there a couple a times and i aint seen no bitches like that!!! haha ... sharing is caring homie cmon now lol
> *



***** i said get i didnt say they were at the shop ..ha ha im playboy man i can pull anything ..since im not married .......YET ha ha ha


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Bout time Mike got out from CAS... Glad to see you doing your own thing Homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Apr 8 2010, 05:00 AM~17132225
> ****** i said get i didnt say they were at the shop  ..ha ha im playboy man i can pull anything ..since im not married .......YET ha ha ha
> *


haha calm down... i read " go to the shop and u will get bitches like this"... fools were prolly throwin some partys without me hahahaa... and when u get married we better have a sic ass bacheolor party :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

serio tho... STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE IS WHERE ITS AT!!! QUIT PLAYIN and START CLOWNIN... northwest ridin at its finest


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

ey was good just checcin in hit the shop up ..


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump for the homie.... I should be stoppin by this Saturday,,, Mikes off this Saturday tho isn't he.. :angry: :angry:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 20 2010, 07:42 AM~17246653
> *Bump for the homie.... I should be stoppin by this Saturday,,,  Mikes off this Saturday tho isn't he..  :angry:  :angry:
> *



i think so bro ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Apr 6 2010, 05:49 AM~17110213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DARKWING (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

sup HOMIEZ THANKS FOR ALL THA SUPPORT LOOKING FORWARD TO SATURDAY NIGHT MY CREW MI ESTILO C.C ARE GOING TO HIT THA STREETS FROM OUR SHOP TO SEATTLE AND FROM THERE WERE GOING TO THA EASTSIDE 

P.S CHAVA I GOT YOUR PISTON PUMP READY AND YOU BETTER HAVE OUR TACOS DE BUCHE READY . SHOUT OUT TO RICK AND BOBBY FROM O.G UNLIMITED THERE KOOL PEOPLE TO ALL THA HOMIES FROM THA NORTHEND AND THA SOUTHEND TO BOTH OF MY BABY MAMAS MUCH LOVE AND TO THA PUNK ASS WAITER AT SHERRYS THAT DID'NT BRING ME MY HOT SAUCE FUCK YOU AND NO MORE TIPS FOR YOUR ASS LOL  :biggrin: P.S TACO KILLA AKA MIKE SAYS FUCK YALL HATERS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Low Auto_@Apr 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17253570
> *sup HOMIEZ THANKS FOR ALL THA SUPPORT LOOKING FORWARD TO SATURDAY NIGHT MY CREW MI ESTILO C.C ARE GOING TO HIT THA STREETS FROM OUR SHOP TO SEATTLE AND FROM THERE WERE GOING TO THA EASTSIDE
> 
> P.S CHAVA I GOT YOUR PISTON PUMP READY AND YOU BETTER HAVE OUR TACOS DE BUCHE READY . SHOUT OUT TO RICK AND BOBBY FROM O.G UNLIMITED THERE KOOL PEOPLE TO ALL THA HOMIES FROM THA NORTHEND AND THA SOUTHEND TO BOTH OF MY BABY MAMAS MUCH LOVE AND TO THA PUNK ASS WAITER AT SHERRYS THAT DID'NT BRING ME MY HOT SAUCE FUCK YOU AND NO MORE TIPS FOR YOUR ASS LOL    :biggrin: P.S TACO KILLA AKA MIKE SAYS FUCK YALL HATERS
> *


We dont need to hear about TIPS for his ASS foo keep that to you all j/k LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

Wats GooD just wanted to show some love and the meeting was the shit cant wait till the next one and oh yeah jr. i caught my pump on fire today!!! i need another one lol STILL LOW ***** YEAH!!!! GET SOME!!!! :sprint: :run:


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

*ONE HI-LOW PUMP BOO BOO DUMP AND BOO BOO COILS AND SHE STILL GETS UP!!! MIKE HOPPIN D'z NUTZ LAC



Check out this video: CADI

<object height="360" width="425">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" />
<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" />
<param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=104492613,t=1,mt=video" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=104492613,t=1,mt=video" height="360" width="425" wmode="transparent" />
</object> :run: :run: :run: :sprint:*


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

'http://img269.imageshack.us/i/myspacege.jpg/'><img

Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>

:werd:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

:run: :boink: :sprint: WHENS THE NEXT CRUISE AND WHEN DO I GET TO JOIN MI ESTILO IM TRYNA REPRESENT!!! :run: :boink: :sprint: :barf:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D'z NUT'Z_@Apr 26 2010, 08:00 PM~17312588
> *:run:  :boink:  :sprint: WHENS THE NEXT CRUISE AND WHEN DO I GET TO JOIN MI ESTILO IM TRYNA REPRESENT!!! :run:  :boink:  :sprint:  :barf:
> *



was good big homie .. u guyz should roll up north to my town we can get a taco truck for us and post up some were ..


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

ORALE PLAYBOY SET IT UP JUST MAKE SURE THA THEY GOT BUCHE ON THA TACO TRUCK AND FOR SURE THA MY CREW WILL ROLL TO YOUR TOWN JUST LET ME KNOW CUANDO AND MY BOY RICARDO SAIDS MAKE SURE THA THEY GOT ADOVADA AND HIT US UP AT THA SHOP 425 512 93 54 WE GOT EVERYTHING IN STOCK FOR YOUR HYDRAULICS P.S PLAYBOY MIKIE SAIDS WERE ARE HIS TAMALES LOL  :angry:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

EVERYONE CHECK OUT "STILL LOW" ON MYSPACE @ WWW.MYSPACE.COM/STILLLOWAUTO :run: :boink: :barf:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

HERE AT STILL LOW WE GOT THE DEALS THE BEST DEALS FOR REALS COME AND SEE LET US BUILD YOUR DREAM RIDE!!! :werd:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D'z NUT'Z_@Apr 27 2010, 07:21 PM~17323330
> *EVERYONE CHECK OUT "STILL LOW" ON MYSPACE @ WWW.MYSPACE.COM/STILLLOWAUTO :run:  :boink:  :barf:
> *



Shit do people even go on MYspace any more... LOL
You should make a facebook,, more people actively on that..


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

COME CHECK OUT STILL LOW!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

WATS GOOD THO WHERE ALL THE HOMIES AT!!! :drama:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

GET YOUR WHIP GAME PROPER!!! WITH TIME 2 SHINE YOUR WHIP CAN BE BLINGING!!! FOR REAL AND WE GOT THE DEALS!!!










































:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :werd: :sprint: :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

fuck jail it sucks but hydraulics dont lol :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: : :barf:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

whos all goin to yakima? :run: :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

MI ESTILO C.C FOR SURE


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Apr 30 2010, 07:14 PM~17355876
> *MI ESTILO C.C FOR SURE
> *



ey someone loged into my name ha ha it was u huh jr ..


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah fool my bad thats why i called you yesterday lol answer your shit lol


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Low Auto_@May 1 2010, 01:27 PM~17360569
> *yeah fool my bad thats why i called you yesterday lol answer your shit lol
> *



ha ha h itz coo not even trippen ..


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Does the auto detailer have a industrial carpet extractor?


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah why whats up its a auto carpet extractor :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

whats happenin everybody... how was lowriding in the northwest this week


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

what up blvd same all shit you know hopping and braking lol whats new with you hows tha 68? anad hey thanks for all those customers you been sending me and mike good looking out homez ready for next week? :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:  :guns:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

WATS GooD!!! wheres all the homiez at :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

CHU WANNA HOP ON MING!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

wats good for this weekend


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

ima keep hittin switches till the world blows i love my lac :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

OH YEAH FUCK CAS LOL :werd:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

CHU WANNA HOP ON MING FUCK CAS ALL DAY D'Z NUTZ BITCH SUCKEM :machinegun: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D'z NUT'Z (Apr 26, 2010)

:run: :run: :run: a nother day a nother dollar


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Still Low Auto_@May 7 2010, 08:41 AM~17418656
> *what up blvd same all shit you know hopping and braking lol whats new with you hows tha 68? anad hey thanks for all those customers you been sending me and mike good looking out homez ready for next week? :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:    :guns:
> *


my 68 is gooooood... my rear end shifted so i prolly gotta put the sway bar bacc in but its cool...and u kno i got u guys ... i think fat boy eddie is gonna be down there manana 2 pic up a motor.. me and neil made that fool a hopping cord so i think hes gonna be seein u guys a lot this summer lol fucc it tho... STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE.. YOU BREAK IT...WE FIX IT...QUIT PLAYING AND START CLOWNIN... and ima go 2 bellingham but i gotta leave early cuz i got work...tell mike i said thx for that peanut butter and jelly sandwich this morning hahaha


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

simon fuck it lol your right at still low you brake it we fixed it and we fixed other peoples garbage too no mames tho you know who you are bitch ass haters :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

who needs hydros? we got all your lowrider needs here at still low 425 512 93 54 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Still Low Auto_@May 17 2010, 02:41 PM~17518260
> *who needs hydros? we got all your lowrider needs here at still low 425 512 93 54  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



WAS GOOD HERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE .. POST UP MY A ARMS BRO ..


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@May 20 2010, 06:26 AM~17549711
> *WAS GOOD HERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE .. POST UP MY A ARMS BRO ..
> *


shit post up any kinda pics!!!!!...gotta spread the word bout still low...YOU BREAK IT WE FIX IT...QUIT PLAYIN AND START CLOWNIN!!!


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

SHOUT OUTS TO ALL THE HOMIES IN THE VALLEY... MR. BLVD. MR PLAYBOY. GEORGIE. FEYITO. CHICO. SPOOKIE. FAT BOY. JERRY. MARIO. LOS. EFFRIN. ABEL. NENO. PRESIDENTE MIKE. CHINO. LAM.ROLLIN VIDEOS. ROLLERZ ONLY CC. MI ESTILO CC IF I FORGOT ABOUT U... FUC IT.... WE ARE ONE BIG FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

* Q-vo Mr. Mike & Jose...... :wave: *


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

I see that beautiful Washington weather in the back ground. Y'alls work looks good.









[/quote]


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT WHERE R ALL THE HOMIES AND HOMEGURLS AT???


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

was good still low just showin some love is my mc there yet ...


----------



## BLVDBORN91 (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT HOMIES


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

how much to juice my box chevy . where are you guys at .


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

we are located in everett 3209 rucker ave everett wa 98203 425 512 9354 give us a call


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> I see that beautiful Washington weather in the back ground. Y'alls work looks good.


[/quote]

are those stock t tops?


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

i cant stand dirty white walls :uh:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

Lookin good yall,what yall charging for slip yoke install for an 88 fleetwood with 16" rear cyls?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D'z NUT'Z_@Apr 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17300532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey you have more pics of your lac? i have one same body style but euroed out :biggrin:


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

CALL THE SHOP 425 512 93 54


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## seattlest (Oct 14, 2011)

HA I remember Mike from the Emerald City Kings days and that red MC he had


----------



## superillvillain (May 31, 2011)

These guys still in business?:dunno:


----------

